# # of devices for iTunes



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope this isn't a stupid question but is there a limit on how many devices I can have with my iTunes acct.    I have some ipods that are gone and no longer active but would I have to let iTunes know this?    Usually I manage my husbands devices too since he is even less techy than I am.  I have 5 current devices being used but a couple old ones that aren't being used anymore.  If I get DH a Touch for christmas that will bring me up to 6 active plus the inactive ones.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There is no stated limit on the number of devices. You can only have 5 computers associated with an account, but there's no limit on how many iThings.

Mike


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

jmiked said:


> There is no stated limit on the number of devices. You can only have 5 computers associated with an account, but there's no limit on how many iThings.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the answer. I like iThings better than devices!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

From iTunes Terms and Conditions

http://www.apple.com/legal/itunes/us/terms.html#GIFTS

You may auto-download iTunes Auto-Delivery Content or download previously-purchased iTunes Eligible Content from an Account on up to 10 Associated Devices, provided no more than 5 are iTunes-authorized computers


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like I was off-base on that one... thanks for the correction.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good to know, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Rasputina said:


> From iTunes Terms and Conditions
> 
> http://www.apple.com/legal/itunes/us/terms.html#GIFTS
> 
> You may auto-download iTunes Auto-Delivery Content or download previously-purchased iTunes Eligible Content from an Account on up to 10 Associated Devices, provided no more than 5 are iTunes-authorized computers


Now I'm confused. I have 2 authorized computers - only 1 is active. Our old PC died and we weren't able to transfer the content and I never tried to find a way to deauthorize the old computer. So would these leave me 8 iThings? Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From Apple:



> If you need to authorize your new computer and are unable due to already having five authorized computers, you can deauthorize all computers by doing the following:
> 
> Click iTunes Store on the left side of iTunes.
> If you're not signed in to the store, click the Account button, then enter your account name and password.
> ...


It seems there is no way to deauthorize one at a time, however, since you have two computers authorized, it seems like the simplest thing to do would be to deauthorize all" now and then reauthorize the one computer. You can only "deauthorize all" once a year, apparently.

Here's a discussion in the Apple support forums:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2363263?start=0&tstart=0

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From Apple:
> 
> It seems there is no way to deauthorize one at a time, however, since you have two computers authorized, it seems like the simplest thing to do would be to deauthorize all" now and then reauthorize the one computer. You can only "deauthorize all" once a year, apparently.
> 
> ...


Betsy - thanks for the info and the link.

Marie


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Apple will deauthorize for you if you give them a call, I've had to do it a couple of times. Unfortunately when a computer dies you can't always revive it long enough to deauthorize it.

I've read that limit before, but I'm not quite sure that's how it's working for me. I have four computers authorized for my iTunes account as well as four iPhones, three iPads, and three iPods. I haven't gotten any error messages yet.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Go to your account info in iTunes and under "iTunes in the cloud" is lists how many devices are authorized for cloud downloads. You have to actually authorize each device individually, I have 5 computers authorized to my iTunes account but only 3 devices ( my iMac, my iPhone and my iPad) are listed as cloud authorized. Because my other 4 desktops sharing my iTunes account have not been iCloud authorized, nor have my husbands iPhone or my daughters iPod touch or ipad. They just haven't done it. They share my iTunes account, but not the iCloud downloads.


----------

